# Butts Are On!



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Cooking 2 butts today about 14 1/2 lbs total.  Cooking on the stumps (225) with a stoker attached and using lump charcoal for fuel and hickory chunks for flavor.  Ought to get plenty of pulled pork out of this one for the Atkins Diet (Day 5).

I'll be adding a turkey breast to the smoker later in the day.

I'll post additional pics as the cook progresses.  Weather is extremely warm (approximately 52 degrees at 5:50 AM) but rainy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2007)

Good deal on the diet!!  I'm on day 5 too on my "LifeStyle" change.  I refuse to call what I'm doing a diet!!!  LOL

Butts look good, take some more pic's when you put the breast on!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Will do Larry!  What does your life style change entail.  Mine as I mentioned above is Atkins low carb.  I did this because I could at least keep eating and making BBQ with some small modifications, tomato puree for ketchup, splenda for sugar, cream for milk.  Variety in my opinion is the key. I made some great turkey ala king the other night.  It was very rich, very satisfying and very low carb.  

Good luck on your life syle change and weight loss goals!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Will do Larry!  What does your life style change entail.  Mine as I mentioned above is Atkins low carb.  I did this because I could at least keep eating and making BBQ with some small modifications, tomato puree for ketchup, splenda for sugar, cream for milk.  Variety in my opinion is the key. I made some great turkey ala king the other night.  It was very rich, very satisfying and very low carb.
> 
> Good luck on your life syle change and weight loss goals!



I am still eating everything I ate before, but am cutting everything in half of what I previously ate.  For the time being I've also cut alcohol out, but I do not plan on never drinking again.  But when I do, that will also have to be cut in half, that will be the hardest part.  I think the most important part of my lifestyle change is exercise.  I bought on of *THESE* right before Christmas and try to ride it between 5-6 miles everyday.  First week was horrible, now it's getting better.  Oh last but not least I try to drink as much water as I can throughout the day!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan Larry!  Good luck with it and post your results!


----------



## Finney (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good deal on the diet!!  I'm on day 5 too on my "LifeStyle" change.  *I refuse to call what I'm doing a diet!!!*  LOL
> 
> Butts look good, take some more pic's when you put the breast on!!!



Most other people would also.  LOL  Just kidding....  Easy there big boy.

Kloset... you know we want pics of that Stumps in action and finished meat pics.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Finney, I'll take and post some pics when I put the turkey breast in.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think we all know what Larry's "lifestyle change" entails?  Dallas, nice weather for cooking today! I am ashamed to say that I have not rolled the pit outta the garage since I cleaned her and bedded her down in November! GO BUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Dave there is no time like the present!  Get out there and smoke something!

Go Bucks!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 6, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Will do Larry!  What does your life style change entail.  Mine as I mentioned above is Atkins low carb.  I did this because I could at least keep eating and making BBQ with some small modifications, tomato puree for ketchup, splenda for sugar, cream for milk.  Variety in my opinion is the key. I made some great* turkey ala king* the other night.  It was very rich, very satisfying and very low carb.
> 
> Good luck on your life syle change and weight loss goals!



Kloset, when you get a chance wouldn't mind checkin that recipe out.......thanks!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Some pics of the butts in progress.

Flipped the butts and added some sausage for lunch.





Stumps Smoker





Stoker





Stoker Blower






Caught Buddy reading one of my BBQ books


----------



## Griff (Jan 6, 2007)

Niiiice.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL!  Cool dog, watch out, he may start his own comp team and go against you!


----------



## Finney (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow... they really changesd the shelves on the Stumps.  I like everything but the OS logo.  Take that off before you give it to me please.  Maybe replace it with a NCSU.  That would still go with the paint.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris the shelves were recently changed by Stumps.  They are stainless steel.  No additional charge for the upgrade.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 6, 2007)

The dog can read to


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> The dog can read to



Sure can, I noticed it when he was just a pup and I caught him pouring over some newspapers.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Brian, I try it your way see if there is a difference but so far it has held within two degrees the entire cook.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Brian, I tried it as you suggested and now I am getting temperature swings of only .1 -.2 degrees.  Awesome!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Updated pics.  Butts are holding at about 165 and Turkey is at 163.

Here are some updated pics:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are looking good


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are looking good and also looking BIG!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 6, 2007)

Kloset the butts and turkey are looking great. 

I am envying that Stumps again.  The wife just said we need a car more than a Stumps.  The Stumps would be cheaper!  We already have three vehicles plus a motorcycle.  I only have three smokers.


----------



## john a (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes sir, mighty fine, mighty fine. You can send some my way anytime.


----------



## Finney (Jan 6, 2007)

Could you post *BIGGER* pictures?  My nextdoor neighbor just called and said she can't quite make out what is on my computer screen.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey I thought Bigger was Better!

Ok here are some thumbnail shots of the finished product.  I've still got one butt that's got a few degrees left to got in the cooker. This is a lot of work for one sandwich!


Pulled Pork





The making of the BBQ-4-U low carb pulled pork wrap

A little pork, ok a lot of pork:





A heavy dose of Oklahoma Joe's Bubba Sauce





Some Creamy Coleslaw





And you've got yourself a meal





And Buddy gets the shoulder bone:


----------



## wittdog (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks great...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Yummy Kloset.  Thanks for the pics  .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Food looks great Dallas!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

hmmm low carb...might have to make that.


----------

